# tutto perso dopo un rm -r *?

## kandalf

mio fratello per errore ha dato un rm -r * direttamente nella home, c'è qualche possibilità di rimediare?

 :Shocked: 

saluti

----------

## AlterX

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> mio fratello per errore ha dato un rm -r * direttamente nella home, c'è qualche possibilità di rimediare?
> 
> saluti

 

A parte il suicidio?!?!  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, mi sa di no...

EDIT: ringrazia che non abbia fatto quello che è scritto nel mio profilo!!  :Laughing: Last edited by AlterX on Mon May 30, 2005 3:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## federico

Di che file system si tratta?

Le speranze tendono a 0 ad ogni modo.

----------

## kandalf

reiserfs

lui ormai è abituato a scorrere i comandi dalla shell...io quello lo avevo usato per il lettore mp3 e lui invece lo ha dato nella home!

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## maruscya

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> reiserfs
> 
> lui ormai è abituato a scorrere i comandi dalla shell...io quello lo avevo usato per il lettore mp3 e lui invece lo ha dato nella home!
> 
> 

 

Curiosita'..... e colgo l'occasione per darti il benvetuno nel club di chi ha perso dati...

Ha massacrato la home di tutti gli  users o solo la sua ??

----------

## kandalf

già ero un membro fedele nella perdita dati. cmq ha perso solo i suoi dato che c'è solo un utente qui oltre a root

----------

## ---willy---

brutta storia i fratelli che mettono mani, io ne ho 2 e ti posso capire..... :Mad: 

anche a me è successo, anche se non ho perso tutta la home, e, dopo aver cercato un po' in giro, da quello che ho letto ho dedotto che era meglio rassegnarmi.

un consiglio per il futuro: fagli il suo account, così il peggior danno che può fare è un rm -r * nella SUA home  :Wink: 

(a meno che non ti faccia qualche danno hardware....... :Shocked:  )

----------

## neryo

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> brutta storia i fratelli che mettono mani, io ne ho 2 e ti posso capire.....
> 
> anche a me è successo, anche se non ho perso tutta la home, e, dopo aver cercato un po' in giro, da quello che ho letto ho dedotto che era meglio rassegnarmi.
> 
> un consiglio per il futuro: fagli il suo account, così il peggior danno che può fare è un rm -r * nella SUA home 
> ...

 

bisogna mettere nel .bashrc un alias rm="rm -i" almeno di default bisogna confermare prima di eliminare.. e questo a volte fa riflettere...  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

separazione degli utenti e 

```
alias rm='rm -i'

alias cp='cp -i'

alias mv='mv -i'

```

direttamente in /etc/profile....

poi ovviamente imparerà a dare rm -rf e quindi si riparte da capo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## neryo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> separazione degli utenti e 
> 
> direttamente in /etc/profile....
> 
> poi ovviamente imparerà a dare rm -rf e quindi si riparte da capo 

 

eggia' questo e' inevitabile..  :Confused: 

----------

## ---willy---

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi ovviamente imparerï¿½ a dare rm -rf e quindi si riparte da capo 

 

bÃ¨, ma fuori dalla sua home cmq non potrÃ  far nulla....

----------

## ErniBrown

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> alias rm='rm -i'
> 
> ...

 

Se solo lo avessi avuto un paio di mesi fa! Ho perso qualche milione di byte per colpa di un rm troppo precipitoso!

----------

## Tiro

e io che pensavo di essere l'unico ad aver fatto i danni con

```
rm *
```

il brutto è che ancora devo imparare dai miei errori!

cmq c'è un tip in giro per il forum su come creare un cestino per la shell...indispensabile in questo caso!  :Cool: 

----------

## makoomba

ecco, mai dato un "rm -rf /" totalmente convinti di essere all'interno di un chroot, salvo poi accorgervi di AVER CAMBIATO TERMINALE ? 

 :Shocked:  a cui segue la nota reazione "ma che c.zz.!! " accompagnata dall'estremo, inutile tentativo sventra-tastiera "CTRL+C CTRLCTRLCTRL+CCC  CTRL+C CTRL+C"

cmq, con ext3 qualche possibilità c'era ma con reiser....

1min di silenzio per i dati del fratello di kandalf....

----------

## kandalf

mannaggia nn posso fare 2 utenti altrimenti se ho qualcosa a compilare o a scaricare lui vuole aprire la sua sessione e allora la mia si ferma...almeno credo.

vabbè i dati nn erano importantissimi xo' era meglio averli.

----------

## Guglie

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> mannaggia nn posso fare 2 utenti altrimenti se ho qualcosa a compilare o a scaricare lui vuole aprire la sua sessione e allora la mia si ferma...almeno credo.
> 
> vabbè i dati nn erano importantissimi xo' era meglio averli.

 

puoi compilare in una normale shell senza X oppure avviare un'altra sessione di X (ad esempio sullo screen 1)

```
startx -- :1
```

----------

## rota

squsa io invece opterei nell linciare il fratello.....oppure mettere una sua foto imbarazzante su qualche sito.......

----------

## .:chrome:.

ormai temo sia troppo tardi, comunque... fanne tesoro per il futuro!

dipende molto dal file system che usi:

ext2 e ext3 di danno qualche possibilità di recuperare quasi tutto, a patto di non aver iniziato già a riscrivere sulla porzione di disco che usavi.

reiserfs non permette di recuperare gran ché. sulla carta lo permetterebbe, ma in pratica scordatelo

per jfs vale quanto detto per reiserfs

xfs è molto più simpatico: quello che cancelli non hai praticamente speranza di recuperarlo. questo per la sua stessa struttura

----------

## ---willy---

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> mannaggia nn posso fare 2 utenti altrimenti se ho qualcosa a compilare o a scaricare lui vuole aprire la sua sessione e allora la mia si ferma...almeno credo.
> 
> 

 

guarda, io per i miei due fratelli ho risolto così: login grafico all'avvio con 2 sessioni contemporaneamente sull'f7 e sull'f8. ognuno usa la sua e io dal terminale su f1 lavoro, e se voglio l'interfaccia basta uno

```
startx -- :2
```

----------

## cloc3

Strano topic: tanti giudizi, nessun link  :Very Happy: 

----------

## AlterX

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   separazione degli utenti e 
> 
> direttamente in /etc/profile....
> 
> poi ovviamente imparerà a dare rm -rf e quindi si riparte da capo  
> ...

 

Nulla può essere fatto per evitare l'inevitabile...!!

----------

## Cazzantonio

tra l'altro è buona regola mettere il "-rf" in fondo al comando... non davanti !  :Very Happy: 

Vi è mai capuitato di scrivere rm -rf /usr/src/linux-<versione> e poi aver premuto return per sbaglio mentre ancora avevate scritto solo /usr/src/ ?  :Shocked:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Pensate se uno preme return metre è ancora a rm -rf / ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Almeno se uno scrive rm <path> -rf è più sicuro... (sempre che abbia l'alias rm="rm -i")

----------

## Occasus

questa discussione mi ha fatto ricordare una mia esperienza:

qualche mese fa, appena installato gentoo per la prima volta, mi decisa a spostare tutti gli .mp3 le .iso e roba varia in una partizione xfs apposita. a me capitano spesso distrazioni "fatali".

a causa della noia per tutti gli spostamenti che stavo facendo, confusi il comando mv con rm. eseguii un rm * nella cartella dei dati...con ovvie conseguenze:lol:

----------

## bandreabis

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> questa discussione mi ha fatto ricordare una mia esperienza:
> 
> qualche mese fa, appena installato gentoo per la prima volta, mi decisa a spostare tutti gli .mp3 le .iso e roba varia in una partizione xfs apposita. a me capitano spesso distrazioni "fatali".
> 
> a causa della noia per tutti gli spostamenti che stavo facendo, confusi il comando mv con rm. eseguii un rm * nella cartella dei dati...con ovvie conseguenze:lol:

 

Al che ha detto:"oh ccasus!"  :Laughing: 

Perdonami, sto reistallando proprio ora per aver cancellati files vitali!?!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Danilo

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> mio fratello per errore ha dato un rm -r * direttamente nella home, c'è qualche possibilità di rimediare?
> 
> saluti

 

Gia fatto e.. ho perso tutto.

In seguito mi interessai della questione per bloccare certe operazioni e dopo aver scartato hack su kernel alias e compagnia bella (e' inutile un rm -i se dopo comincio a scrivere \rm ) scelsi di avvalermi del fatto che rm NON cancella files e directory nascosti se dai rm * .

In pratica i dati importanti li metto in una directories nascoste (con il . davanti) poi faccio un link con il nome vero.

rm -rf * non cancella le directory nascoste.

Es: se i dati importanti sono in Desktop, documenti e gnuCashData li rinomino in .Desktop .documenti e .gnuCashData

poi faccio un link da cui io o i programmi accederanno con il nome originale (Desktop, documenti e gnuCashData)

----------

## mrfree

In verità se dopo l'rm desertificante non hai scritto sulla partizione hai buone speranze di recuperare...

Googleggiando un po' ho trovato questo ad esempio, una volta abbiamo resuscitato la home di kireime (reiserfs) senza problemi   :Wink:  Solo che ora non ricordo l'howto che trovammo, cmq sicuramente su google... buona fortuna

@kireime se leggi questo post controlla se hai ancora il link tra i tuoi bookmark sacri  :Smile: 

----------

## gioi

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> mio fratello per errore ha dato un rm -r * direttamente nella home, c'è qualche possibilità di rimediare?
> 
> saluti

 

Io gli avrei dato i miei fidi dadi da D&D e gli avrei detto: "Tu comincia a tirare in costituzione, ché io intanto vado a recuperare lo spadone medioevale..."

Skerzi a parte, potresti andarti a recuperare i dati sugli inode con debugfs (mi pare si chiami così) e poi ricostruirti tutto a manina... ci sono decine di guide on-line, prova a googlegiare usando come chiavi di ricerca "ext3 fs recovery" e "debugfs"!

----------

## kaio

Vabbè ma se hai segato via solo la homedir dell'utente non nessun problema a ricrearla

----------

## kireime

Non so se sono arrivato in tempo, ma vi segnalo comunque dei link per qualche altro malcapitato come me:

Qui è possibile trovare un howto per recuperare tutti i dati su una partizione in reiserfs, a me finora è sempre andata bene

http://antrix.net/journal/techtalk/reiserfs_data_recovery_howto.comments

Qui invece potete trovare una distribuzione basata su gentoo nata proprio come sistema data recovery

http://www.sysresccd.org

In bocca al lupo

----------

